# Brandungsrute- Klappring



## KxKx2 (13. Februar 2015)

Ich habe mal eine Frage|wavey:
 Früher gab es doch immer Brandungsruten, wo der Startring umgeklappt werden konnte#6 Ich finde fast keine mehr, die damit gebaut wird.

 Ist diese Ringfertigung außer Mode gekommen, hat sie Nachteile, also an der Wurfweite kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, wird es wohl nicht gelegen haben#6

 Was sind denn die Vor-Nachteile?#d


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Brandungsrute- Klappring*

Vorteil....spart etwas Platz, Ring kann nicht so einfach beschädigt werden, wenn er eingeklappt ist. Nachteil...keine Ahnung, ich sehe da keinen Nachteil. Der Ring wird ja eigentlich nicht so groß belastet (im Gegensatz zum Spitzenring z.B.) das eine stabilere Bauweise unbedingt nötig wäre...


----------



## Relgna (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Brandungsrute- Klappring*

Meine Daiwa Sensor hat den klappbar.


----------



## KxKx2 (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Brandungsrute- Klappring*

Also, die aktuellen Shimanos, Penn, Harts,Grauwell ectr. besitzen alle nur einfache Ringe|kopfkrat Ich möchte gerne wissen weshalb? Sind die Klappringe zu teuer bei der Herstellung, oder mindern sie die Wurfweite?


----------



## Vanner (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Brandungsrute- Klappring*

Die Wurfweite mindern sie sicherlich nicht, warum auch. Ob der Startring nun klappbar oder fest ist, spielt keine Rolle. Klappbarer Startring ist besser wegen Transport, der steht doch ganz schön ab und kann dadurch schneller beschädigt werden.


----------



## degl (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Brandungsrute- Klappring*

Kenne die aktuellen Klappringe an den Brandungsruten nicht.......
Aber kaufen würde ich mir keine Brandungsrute mit Klappring mehr.....nie mehr

Hatte in der Vergangenheit an drei Ruten Probs mit den Klappringen..trotz guter Pflege(und ich mein es so) wurden die immer "schwergängiger" oder was bei 2 Ringen passierte,........ das sie sich aufbogen..........#c

Mit den Ruten, die ich derzeit fische habe ich nur feststehende Ringe und außer das bei den "Preiswerteren" sich leichte Korosionszeichen einstellen......hab ich keine Nachteile im Gegenteil, die Ruten mit Fujiringen scheinen bisher der Ostsee zu trotzen............#6

Klappringe ....nein Danke

gruß degl


----------



## meckchris (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Brandungsrute- Klappring*



degl schrieb:


> Kenne die aktuellen Klappringe an den Brandungsruten nicht.......
> Aber kaufen würde ich mir keine Brandungsrute mit Klappring mehr.....nie mehr
> 
> Hatte in der Vergangenheit an drei Ruten Probs mit den Klappringen..trotz guter Pflege(und ich mein es so) wurden die immer "schwergängiger" oder was bei 2 Ringen passierte,........ das sie sich aufbogen..........#c
> ...


Stimme ich Dir zu Degl.

Ohne Klappring hat man definitiv eine Schwachstelle an der Brandungsrute weniger.


----------



## KxKx2 (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Brandungsrute- Klappring*

Ich frage nur, wiel ich mir demnächst 2 Brandungsruten kaufen möchte.

Wollte so 250-300 Euro pro Rute ausgeben. Was für Hersteller könntet ihr denn da so empfehlen?
Wo gibt es im Norden Geschäfte, wo man sich mal ein Paar Ruten vielleicht ansehen, oder vielleicht Probewerfen könnte?
Bei uns hier in der Gegend- Wilhelmshaven, sieht es damit sehr mau aus!#d


----------



## degl (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Brandungsrute- Klappring*



KoKo2 schrieb:


> Ich frage nur, wiel ich mir demnächst 2 Brandungsruten kaufen möchte.
> 
> Wollte so 250-300 Euro pro Rute ausgeben. Was für Hersteller könntet ihr denn da so empfehlen?
> Wo gibt es im Norden Geschäfte, wo man sich mal ein Paar Ruten vielleicht ansehen, oder vielleicht Probewerfen könnte?
> Bei uns hier in der Gegend- Wilhelmshaven, sieht es damit sehr mau aus!#d



Persöhnlich kenne ich da nur Fishermans-Partner in Kiel, wo es gegen Absprache möglich ist, Ruten dieser Preisklasse mal Probe zu werfen........in den letzten beiden Jahren wurden sogar am Hohenfelderstrand Kunden eingeladen Ruten auszuprobieren......

Meiner Erfahrung nach gibt es selbst in Sh nur wenige Gerätehändler, die in dieser Preisklasse verschiedene Hersteller zur Auswahl haben.......meist sinds "die üblichen Verdächtigen"

Bis 300€ gehen Shimanos,Vercelli evtl. noch Sportex.........aaaaaaber......da du mit den Ruten klarkommen willst, mußt du sie selbst "begrabbeln".............

gruß degl


----------



## KxKx2 (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Brandungsrute- Klappring*

Gibt es für Brandungsangler dieses Jahr noch eine Ausstellung?


----------



## DomRep (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Brandungsrute- Klappring*

Also Brandungsruten mit Klappring würde ich mir auch keine mehr zulegen. Ich hatte das Problem, dass die Klapp-Ringfassungen trotz guter Pflege sehr schnell durchgerostet waren. Und dann stehste da... die restlichen Ringe sind gfs. gebunden und dann ist ein relativ einfacher Austausch gar nicht mehr möglich.
 Mir persönlich ist auch noch nie ein Ring beim Transport kaputt gegangen.

 Gruß aus der Sonne


----------



## KxKx2 (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Brandungsrute- Klappring*

Das hätte ich mir auch denken können, das die Ringe ohne zum umklappen, stabiler sind:q Deswegen sind die hochpreisigen Ruten auch nicht mehr damit ausgestattet


----------

